
What puzzle and games do you like? - epalmer
I&#x27;m interested in keeping my mind active and have started playing puzzles on android and ios for entertainment and for the challenge.<p>I love the logic game &quot;The Sequence&quot; [1]<p>I play some solitaire and jig saw puzzle games but have not yet found the designs that I like.<p>So help this aging IT worker (62 years old) keep his brain fresh.  What do puzzles and games do you enjoy the most?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.onemanband.thesequence&amp;hl=en
======
loco5niner
Thanks for the link to "The Sequence". I tried out the first 10 levels and
love it. Hoping more people get in on this thread... btw epalmer, as a less
experienced developer, I also enjoyed reading some of your recent comment
history.

------
loco5niner
More on the entertainment side of things, not too challenging, but fun:
[http://www.monumentvalleygame.com](http://www.monumentvalleygame.com) (iOS)

